# Cardinal Shrimp (Sulawesi)



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with them? Tell me everything you know. And where I can get some?!


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

I just got some, have been keeping them in my normal 20L with pH 7 @ 78F. 

Though their ideal conditions are pH 8, temp 82F. So far so good, only lost 1 to a bad molt. In a few months I'll know if they breed or not.


----------



## mgnrygrl (Oct 27, 2006)

I was glad to see that someone had started this thread! I am also interested in keeping some Cardinal Shrimp or perhaps the Harlequin Shrimp, but they are rather expensive. I'd like to be sure that they can at least survive and hopefully go on to breed in my tank. I have a 6 gallon Fluval Edge in my office. It is cycled (3 weeks old) and fully planted with an Eco Complete substrate. I've also got some Seiryu rock in there which I think is bumping up the pH and hardness. The water parameters are:

pH 8-8.2
GH and KH both 7
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 5 ppm

The only wildlife right now are a few tiny snails that hitchhiked in on the plants. If these type of shrimp don't do well with company, I'm fine with making this a single species shrimp tank. Those little guys seem worth it!

The temperature is currently at around 78F, but I can turn it up easily if necessary since I have a heater with a thermostat.

What do you think? I have never kept fancy shrimp before, but I used to have some Amanos back in the day. Has the tank been up long enough? I worry that the pH is too high for me to keep the other usual types of shrimp and nano fish. I have no idea...


----------



## xenxes (Aug 1, 2012)

I hear Harlequin is much harder to keep than Cardinals. Those parameters look really good, though KH is unnecessary, and I hear from breeders that they actually breed better in lower KH (1-2). I'm not sure with the nitrates though, I keep them in close to 0 ppm nitrate conditions. Also they seem to be fine in 74F (night) 78F (day). I actually took my heater out. It depends on the stock you get, tank born ones are hardier than wild caught.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ive been dying to get these! Just need money to setup a tank for them lol damn college


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

I know a breeder over on plantedtank.net that sells them in packs of 10 for $130 shipped via USPS Express.


----------



## kimi aquarama (Mar 25, 2012)

From my experience in keeping them, the most important thing is to keep the stable temperature.. they can't bear cold condition..in my tank,pH is 6,8-7,5 and 27-28 C of temperature.
there are 20 varieties of sulawesi shrimp.
some of them are vulnerable, unfortunately the eye-catching ones.


----------

